# Flash Player ruckelt :(:(



## ReeLy (26. September 2010)

Hallo Leute,
Ich habe jetzt schon seit längerer Zeit das Problem, dass alle Adobe Flash Videos in jedem Browser den ich ausprobiert habe ( IE, Firefox, Opera, Safari, Chrome ) ruckeln bzw. extrem stocken!
Ich habe echt keine Ahnung woran es liegen könnte am Internet und am Pc sollte es eigentlich nicht liegen da beides ausreicht denke ich und bevor ich mein Pc das letzte mal neu installiert hatte ging auch noch alles 
Youtube Videos klappen und MyVideo etc. auch aber zum Beispiel die Videos auf Mtv.de ruckeln.

Hab Win7 Ultimate und 32.000er Internet falls das wichtig is..

Danke im Vorraus.


----------



## fuddles (26. September 2010)

Hast du mal unter Einstellungen ( rechtsklick ins Video ) geschaut ob die Hardwarebeschleunigung aktiviert ist?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ReeLy (27. September 2010)

danke erstmal,
ja ist aktiviert ... (


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (27. September 2010)

Hast du schon den Grafikkartentreiber neu installiert?


----------



## ReeLy (27. September 2010)

Hab ich jetzt gemacht aber ist immernoch so ...


----------



## Maltomat (27. September 2010)

die neuste Version vom Flashplayer installiert?


----------



## ReeLy (27. September 2010)

jo auch


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (27. September 2010)

Systemwiederherstellung kann in so Fällen prinzipiell helfen. Aber je länger das Problem schon besteht, desto geringer ist die Chance, noch einen funktionierenden Wiederherstellungspunkt zu finden, außerdem wären dann alle Programme weg, die du in der Zwischenzeit installiert hast (bzw. Programme, die du deinstalliert hast, wären wieder da).

Im Notfall hilft nur Windows neu installieren.


----------



## Aholic (27. September 2010)

Inwiefern "ruckeln" sie? MTV ist ja auch eine dieser mit flash ads zugeknallten Seiten + dazu dass Video, kanns schonmal zu rucklern kommen. 
Auch kann ich mir gut vorstellen das es die Streaming Server sind, zwar guck ich sogut wie nie MTV, aber zu "Rock am Ring" Events gehen die ganz schön in die Knie.

Hast du evtl. noch irgendwelche Toolbars oder soetwas wie diesen "tollen" Norton Schutz drauf? Denn die fressen sich auch mal gern in die Browser und ziehen oft gewaltig an der Performance 

Achte mal darauf ob nur das Video selbst ruckelt, oder sich auch der Browser in diesem Moment aufhängt indem du zb mal das Fenster (im Fenstermodus) hin und her verschiebst.


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (27. September 2010)

Funktioniert YouTube HD ruckelfrei?


----------



## Sash (27. September 2010)

ups falsch gelesen, sorry.


----------

